# Poses! SELFIES! Progress shots!



## Will tankman

What I think this forum is missing is a lack of posing/picture threads to show off your progress.

I know this is kind of cocky but I think everyone should be proud of their bodies if they've worked for it!











Lat pose, backs getting more V-Shaped ! Major improvement from this








Show us yours!


----------



## DiamondDays

I will be extremely surprised if this takes off...

I have at least 10kg too much to be comfortable doing this. Me, i measure progress in what poundage i lift in squats, deadlifts, bench and ohp.


----------



## Will tankman

Haha I guess Im too used to bodybuilding forums, where posing threads are normal 0.o!

I don't see why it's a big deal, it's not like anyones going to get madly judged here (Except me for stating it haha). 

I agree poundage is great for progress trackign as well as body shape, care to tell me your compound 1RM?


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'll do it. I'll take some pics at the gym this week.


----------



## DiamondDays

I never do 1RMs and i find that most predictions are bs because it seems to vary too much between people. Certainly my 1RM would be lower than what most equations predict.

Best lifts are 
17x92.5kgs squat
13x110kgs deadlift
10x60kgs benchpress
5x45kgs ohp

Obviously i suck balls at the pressing movements. I had to start out at childlike poundages, but it's slowly getting better. It's not a sprint, it's a marathon. I keep realistic expectations and aim a year ahead always. I am far far from satisfied, but still now i am among the strongest people in my gym.


----------



## Will tankman

Awesome lifts mate! Good work for one year! Beating my squats by a mile, my legs are easily the weakest part for me though haha.

My usual compound lifts are:
Bench 5x5 - 70 kilograms
Deadlift 5x5 - 90 kilograms
OHP - 5x5 45 Kilograms
Bent rows are ususally 50-60 kilograms 5x5, but I jsut got back into them recently and starting at 50.

The reason I'm doing 5x5 is because Im currently following ice cream fitness novice 5x5, it's really going awesomely so far! Hopefully will progress heaps within the next few months. 

Also @ SnakeCharmer: Awesome someone will try ! I get the impression you're hella fit just because that green name intimidates me !


----------



## DiamondDays

Will tankman said:


> Awesome lifts mate! Good work for one year! Beating my squats by a mile, my legs are easily the weakest part for me though haha.
> 
> My usual compound lifts are:
> Bench 5x5 - 70 kilograms
> Deadlift 5x5 - 90 kilograms
> OHP - 5x5 45 Kilograms
> Bent rows are ususally 50-60 kilograms 5x5, but I jsut got back into them recently and starting at 50.
> 
> The reason I'm doing 5x5 is because Im currently following ice cream fitness novice 5x5, it's really going awesomely so far! Hopefully will progress heaps within the next few months.
> 
> Also @ SnakeCharmer: Awesome someone will try ! I get the impression you're hella fit just because that green name intimidates me !


I started out on 5x5 too around 7 months ago so it's not a year yet, but getting there. I had a pretty solid base in squats and deadlifts and could start out squatting with 50kgs and good form, so that has certainly helped a lot. Generally love the 5x5 scheme, but since 2 months i go with Jim Wendlers 531 and i love that too. I got to a point where i was so knackered after doing squats on my 5x5 schedule so i had to change to something that would give me opportunity to focus on my lagging lifts. Now however i am lagging behind on squats from what i was expecting, but i think i have even better form and i do go deeper now so it's all good.

Also one plus with 531 is that you get 4 gym days and you have time for some fun assistance work like weighted lunges and stuff like that that i love.

And i'm envious of your bench. I just don't get how everyone and their mother can be so fucking strong in the bench, and gain so easily. I can deadlift like nobodys business, but ask me to lift shit off my chest and i perform worse than a 12 year old girl, it seems.


----------



## Red Panda

Come on post pics people. It's motivating for the rest of us :tongue:


----------



## Cher Zee

Okay, well here I am. Been trying to lose that last 1% of body fat. Also I don't think I'm ripped enough, but you be the judge.


----------



## la_revolucion

I will be the first gal to post since people want to see photos... :ninja:


2011















Gained weight from eating more. About 5-7 lbs. (I'm under 5'2) 

2012















Wanted to lose the weight so I started running at the gym. Lost the weight. Now 106 lbs. 

2013 June








Started doing abdominal weight training along with moving my runs to the outdoors. 5 months into weight training. Currently doing about 15-20 miles a week running. 

2013 September








Began a more full body weight training regimen. (Still running the same, maybe just a tad less) Just under three months in. Trying to push myself on some lower body stuff at the moment.

Yeah, I move slow. I gradually explore more things at the gym as I go along since I'm still sort of a newb. I never lifted before February. It can be intimidating for ladies in the weight room but... I have had good success so I am keeping my chin up!


----------



## Will tankman

WTF your calves are insane! Im jelly, your calves are better then most steroid junkies at my gym.

Epic progress ! Thanks for being the second poster!


----------



## la_revolucion

Will tankman said:


> WTF your calves are insane! Im jelly, your calves are better then most steroid junkies at my gym.
> 
> Epic progress ! Thanks for being the second poster!


Thanks! That's all from running. roud:


----------



## Promethea

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> Okay, well here I am. Been trying to lose that last 1% of body fat. Also I don't think I'm ripped enough, but you be the judge.


Take moar diuretics fatteh! And yeh ain't swole enough yet! You're a mess! 

lol


----------



## Purrfessor

I wish I had somebody else to take my pictures so I can properly pose... All of my pictures are messed up. How about I get into fitness again and in a few months I'll post my progress eh?


----------



## Snakecharmer

Stelliferous said:


> I wish I had somebody else to take my pictures so I can properly pose... All of my pictures are messed up. How about I get into fitness again and in a few months I'll post my progress eh?


This thread could be VERY motivating, I think...

Says the girl who had a big cheat meal last night. lol


----------



## Peripheral

Snakecharmer said:


> This thread could be VERY motivating, I think...
> 
> Says the girl who had a big cheat meal last night. lol


Holy shit, when did you become a mod?


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

DiamondDays said:


> I will be extremely surprised if this takes off...
> 
> I have at least 10kg too much to be comfortable doing this. Me, i measure progress in what poundage i lift in squats, deadlifts, bench and ohp.


Ooo, what are your numbers and how much do you weigh??????

I'm on 5/3/1 now too. I did 5x5 for two and a half years and switched over last May. Maybe we should start a lifting thread.

Kgs eh? Let me get my calculator...

One-rep maxes

Squat = 190 kg
Bench = 150 kg
DeadLift = 220 kg
OHP = 80 kg

That's at a body weight of 106 kg.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Peripheral said:


> Holy shit, when did you become a mod?


:ninja:

A few weeks ago, I think? Around a month ago?


----------



## Snakecharmer

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Ooo, what are your numbers and how much do you weigh??????
> 
> I'm on 5/3/1 now too. I did 5x5 for two and a half years and switched over last May. Maybe we should start a lifting thread.
> 
> Kgs eh? Let me get my calculator...
> 
> One-rep maxes
> 
> Squat = 190 kg
> Bench = 150 kg
> DeadLift = 220 kg
> OHP = 80 kg
> 
> That's at a body weight of 106 kg.


Oh hey, I've also done 5x5. Love it.

Are we sharing maxes here?

I'm only 5'1 and around 125 lbs. 

One-rep maxes:

Squat: 88 kg (195 lbs)
Bench: 49.9 kg (110 lbs)
Deadlift: 106 kg (235 lbs)

I've also flipped 300 lb tires. Just sayin' :happy:


----------



## Cher Zee

> This thread could be VERY motivating, I think...
> 
> Says the girl who had a big cheat meal last night. lol


Yeah I know, right? No one wants to post a picture of themselves looking less than "perfect." Of course it did motivate this girl:





 
Oh and for the record, the pic I posted earlier wasn't actually me. Because I'm actually a brunette. :wink:


----------

